# James Garner alias Jim Rockford ist im Alter von 86 Jahren gestorben.



## Matute (20 Juli 2014)

Als "Detektiv Rockford" schrieb er Filmgeschichte. James Garner starb jetzt im Alter von 86 Jahren in seinem Haus in Los Angeles. Das berichtet das Internet-Portal "TMZ". Die Todesursache ist bisher noch nicht bekannt. 

Wie die Zeitung berichtet, wurde am Samstagabend ein Krankenwagen zu Garners Haus gerufen. Doch die Helfer konnten dem Schauspieler nicht mehr helfen. 

James Garner legte eine außergewöhnliche Karriere hin:Ende der 1950er Jahre wurde er durch die Serie "Maverick" bekannt, doch mit "Detektiv Rockford - Anruf genügt" wurde er zu absoluten Kultfigur. Er war außerdem einer der ersten Schauspieler, die sowohl im TV als auch auf der Kinoleinwand Erfolge feiern konnte. In dem Kinohit "Space Cowboys" überzeugte er an der Seite von Clint Eastwood.


----------



## dörty (20 Juli 2014)

Zuletzt noch gerne in "Meine wilden Töchter"gesehen.
Er hatte seine eigene komische Art auch schon in Maverick gezeigt.
RIP.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Juli 2014)

Nun heist es im Himmel auf Wolke Motorhome: "Hier Jim Rockford. Bitte ihren Namen, ihre Nummer, ihre Nachricht - ich ruf zurück!" 
R.I.P ​


----------



## Brian (22 Juli 2014)

Die Serie Dedektiv Rockford liebe ich und habe fast alle Folgen auf DVD,er war ein toller Schauspieler mit seiner eigenen einzigartigen Art: Danke James Garner und möge er in Frieden ruhn...


----------



## hoppel (25 Juli 2014)

Leb wohl Rockford


----------



## rinnsal (26 Juli 2014)

Das ich sowas hier erfahre... Gucke wohl zu wenig fern. 

Dankeschön für die Nachricht.
Bin mit Rockford aufgewachsen, sehr schöne, alte, smarte Serie.
Aber auch fast alles andere von ihm hat mir gefallen. Ob als Rennfahrer oder Weiberheld oder Komödiant oder was auch immer...

Besonders habe ich damals immer drauf geachtet wie und ob er humpelt. Meine Mutter erzählte mir, er fahre reale Autorennen und hat sich Mal verletzt und humpelt seitdem. War manchmal schon komisch anzusehen wie sie es versucht haben zu kaschieren, wenn er zum Beispiel Einen hinterherrennen musste.

Schade, hoffe er hatte ein gutes Leben.


----------



## flurbi (10 Sep. 2014)

schade super typ. naja jeder muss mal gehen


----------

